# GBAtemp's Wikipedia page



## chyyran (Feb 24, 2011)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gbatemp

We need to make this page more organized and unorphaned. People don't join by subconsciously typing gbatemp.net in there browser, they join when they know what it is. The page is in ruin, even though it's better than some pages in Wikipedia, let's make it better. I'm gonna started editing this (I added the mascots), so if anyone wants to join in, sure. The Page for GBAtemp in Wikitemp is also quite in ruin..


----------



## Rydian (Feb 24, 2011)

The issue is still notability.  Many sites do not link to gbatemp because it allows talk of piracy...

However one way to go at it would be the homebrew and ROM hack developments.  When somebody here develops something and it spreads onto other sites that link back (like the base jumping game or the new super mario 3 hack), that can be used as third-party references.


----------



## chyyran (Feb 24, 2011)

I can think of 3 pages that can link to it.
Nintendo DS Storage devices
Game Boy Advance Flashcarts
Homebrew (video games)


----------



## Rydian (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm talking about other sites to use as sources.


----------



## chyyran (Feb 24, 2011)

Oh..


----------



## Rydian (Feb 24, 2011)

Yes, the first notice (orphans) isn't as important as the second (which is about the article's worth to exist in the first place).


----------



## Vigilante (Feb 24, 2011)

the admin did'nt say anything bout a new skin so kindly edit


----------



## croagunk.master (Feb 24, 2011)

Vigilante said:
			
		

> the admin did'nt say anything bout a new skin so kindly edit
> 
> http://gbatemp.net/t273264-gbatemp-2011
> 
> QUOTE1) People have been speculating on a possible new IPB skin because of the hint we left in the Supercard DSTWO GBAtemp Edition announcement. While I cannot say much more right now, I can tell you that no, we are not currently working on a new skin. We are working on something a lot bigger than just a new skin.



Vigilante. look before you leap.


----------



## twiztidsinz (Feb 24, 2011)

Vigilante said:
			
		

> the admin did'nt say anything bout a new skin so kindly edit


Just because YOU don't know anything about it doesn't mean it's not being discussed privately among them.


----------



## Vigilante (Feb 24, 2011)

croagunk.master said:
			
		

> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


''Bigger than a skin''cough


----------



## twiztidsinz (Feb 24, 2011)

Vigilante said:
			
		

> croagunk.master said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Might want to get that cough checked out... and your eyes while you're at it.

"a lot bigger than *just* a new skin."
Meaning a new skin and more.


----------



## prowler (Feb 24, 2011)

It could mean finally updating this forum to a new IPB version which means the current skins won't work thus a new skin.

Also how about putting the New Super Mario Bros. 3 hack on there? 
http://www.joystiq.com/2010/11/12/super-ma...inished-mental/


----------



## tj_cool (Feb 24, 2011)

A wiki page can be edited by anyone. So feel free to update it if you think that's needed.


----------



## prowler (Feb 24, 2011)

I would but I'm not good with wikis that's why I suggested it. >:


----------

